# high point carbine



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

FYI 
in-case you were thinking of getting one of the little ugly things.

i just picked up one with an ATI stock and it shoots great, and it is an accurate little thing also.

i would say it is right up there with my camp 9 in being accurate but not as refined as my camp guns.

think i might look for a 40sw now.:whistling:

I WAS SURPRISED :yes:

PS: got a converted saiga 12 also and it is as nice as the saiga 410 i had when they first came out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a cool lil' carbine....I don't think it's ugly....Congrats on the new toys!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

_*UGLY is in the original configuration :yes:
*_


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have been thinking of getting the HP in .45 to use as a hog thumper under 100 yards. They are so ugly and cheap I would not mind beating it up in the swamps, how is the weight on it?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

this 9 seems to be balanced well stock is a bit short for a scope but the holographic it HAD on it would be great, but it found it's way onto my RUGER MKII target 22.

i have not held the new ones with all the TAC COOL stock. 
i would go for a 45 also but i have a camp 45 so ill look for one in a 40sw.

i was going to trade THIS ONE OFF BUT I SORTA LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKS AND SHOOTS, out of the 4 mags only the 13 rd one acted up, all the high cap ones works fine first time out with it and it fired lead to HP's no problems.

i hope i can get my daughter to like it then we wont be in a rush to sell her pink 10/22


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am wondering if there is a 5 round mag available in the .45 to make it legal hunting. I like the 9mm but just not enough juice for hogs.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

surely there is a mag plug made for that (should be easy enough to make one), i never thought about it till now, ill look at the show sat and see what is out there,


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah you gotta be able to plug the mag if they don't build one. They are cheap enough I wonder how much off the suggested MSRP you can get one...Where Is Tim to tell us??


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

What brand are your. Hi-cap mags?


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

427
got the 40s&w, with a fixed x3 scope. shoots great to 100 yrds! one of my favorite blast toys


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> I have been thinking of getting the HP in .45 to use as a hog thumper under 100 yards. They are so ugly and cheap I would not mind beating it up in the swamps, how is the weight on it?


Old Men need more gun for hogs :thumbsup:

that stock looks really nice.

love the Saiga 12. buy my goodies here

http://www.mississippiautoarms.com/


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Did you get Rapped on the Saga? I heard they are hard to come by now and if you do they are over priced.*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

HisName, you are exactly right, I am not into chasing them after the shot, I want them to drop in their tracks! A +P 45 should do that!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Is the HP +P ?*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

yes it is!

America’s most affordable pistol-caliber carbine
We have re-engineered our rugged and reliable carbines to deploy some serious attitude. From butt plate to front sight this distinctive new Hi-Point carbine virtually shouts CAN-DO!!
The molded polymer stock has been re-engineered to deliver improved handling and better accuracy in a target-design carbine. Offered complete with your choice of optics, these Hi-Points are ready to shoot!
Hi-Point carbines come in three calibers: 9mm, .40 and .45.
Whichever Hi-Point carbine you choose, you are assured of reliability and accuracy at an affordable price which includes Hi-Point’s lifetime unconditional warranty and fast, expert service.
Hi-Point carbines are +P rated to accept all factory ammunition and feature:







All-weather, black polymer skeletonized stock







FREE trigger lock







Sling, swivels and scope base







Last round lock open







Internal recoil buffer in stock







Optional forward folding grip







Multiple Picatinny rails







Optional flashlight







Fully adjustable sights (“Ghost Ring” rear peep and post front)







Optional laser







Quick on/off thumb safety







Grip-mounted clip release







10-shot magazine







100% American-made parts and assembly


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> What brand are your. Hi-cap mags?


no name listed but im thinking pro mag , i found some at a gun site and they look the same, with sleeve


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

How much? Just bare nothing special? Can't really find any online but then again I really didnt look too hard.. Anyone know?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

$330


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im sure you know, but your S-12 is NOT converted.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Buck and Bass on Pine Forest Rd had all three calibers of the HP a couple weeks ago. Felt nice, added to the birthday wish list.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> Im sure you know, but your S-12 is NOT converted.


ya the guy said it was but i had tried to do some research to see just what converted was and all i really found was is how the grip mounts? i guess by having the adj stock poly choke and the 3 position gas plug he felt that was conversion.

so enlighten me on what else would be a conversion other then the trigger replacement (moved) and what is the benefit to doing this

uberts had a 9mm HP on the wall a few days ago



> *Did you get Rapped on the Saga? I heard they are hard to come by now and if you do they are over priced.*


after the 2 for 3 gun trade im in the saigs for around $650 with the extras , hard to do the math but the deal was $1150 worth of guns (2 guns) for the saiga, highpoint like pictured a halo sight i robbed for the MKII and a p22 with 4 mags (now i have an extra p22). Oh forgot he also sent me $150 i think I DID OK:whistling:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Usually when you say a saiga is "converted" that means the FCG and trigger guard are moved forward into the proper position for an AK style rifle and a pistol grip is added. The advantage of this is a shorter overall length for any given LOP over the traditional monte carlo stock. The pistol grip of course has benefits in itself.

While on the subject of pistol caliber carbines, I wish Kel Tec would come out with a .45 Sub2000 that accepts Glock mags, THAT would be the bees knees!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

BEEN EYING THE KELTEC 308 

front eject


----------



## skeeter1223 (Feb 20, 2008)

Frank we hunt up in blackwater with dogs and a friend of mine plugged a regular mag for his HP 40... while it worked well the game wardens didnt see it that way. they must have felt generous and just made him head for the house a few hours early. they said even though it would only hold 5 the modification to the mag was not permanent and could be removed.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks, Well I am on Private land, I knew the WMA's would not allow extended mags, now if I can get a definitive answer for private land varmint and hog hunting.


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

They still that rfb keltec at usa performance. I saw it when I picked up a lc9 there.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Buck and Bass has the HP in 45 in stock.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*That's It,Had Enough !!!*

Going by USA Performance this AM to take a look at that RFB. Iffen I buy it,it will be all your fault. Damn you. May I please have your phone number for my wife ?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry buddy, it's only there still so I could keep myself out of hot water after picking up a couple other toys recently.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Took A Look*

I did stop by USA Performance to take a look at that RFB. Interesting weapon. Definately bull puppy looking,feeling,and center of balance. Super short. Face is about 12 inches from the muzzle brake during firing. Takes FN/FAL mags straight up the mag well. NO tilting which especially if you are accustomed to The FN could(?) be rather awkward.

Looks well made with minimal tooling marks. Well finished. Accurate.....who knows. Any FTF and FTE....don't know. Would love to shoot one. ANYBODY ?????---- SAWMAN


----------

